# Vlookup in MS Word



## ecastro2016 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello,

I was wondering if there was any way I can vlookup from an excel spreadsheet to a word form? 

My excel report pulls as followed: 






and

My word form is as followed:





If I enter the account number manually in the account number field(on word form), can I vlookup the other info on the form?

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated  and I hope I explained what I was wanting to do. 

Thank you


----------



## Macropod (Oct 29, 2016)

With code, you could pass the item selected on your form back to Excel. Alternatively, if you're using a dropdown content control, you could both populate that with the lookup items as the display text and store the corresponding 'lookup' data for each row in the item values in the content control. Without knowing what your Word form contains, though, or how you propose to use the data, it's not possible to be more specific.


----------

